# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Introductions...

## beckersundin

Hey there! I cannot find an introduction thread. I will just post here! So hey! How's it going??  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Have a good day!  :cool:

----------


## amyb

Hello back and welcome to the forum!

----------


## GramChop

Howdy. Nice to meet you!  Welcome.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Bonjour!

----------

